# Kitten Wanted for loving home



## dh1981 (Oct 22, 2009)

I used to own a white cat when I was younger and loved him, I'd love to own another one now.

Unfortunately people charge ridiculous prices for a white moggy, I just can't afford that on top of food and vet bills etc.

If you hear of anyone that has a litter that includes a white female please let me know. I'd prefer a female as they're usually slightly better behaved and not too old (3-4months max) as I have one cat and don't want to introduce an older cat to her.

There are so many kittens unwanted I really don't want to spend a fortune on one, so free or cheap is definately preffered.

She will be well loved and looked after, I live on my own with one other cat (no dogs or kids). Also, my garden is fully enclosed with a high wall so if the kitten is deaf it shouldn't be a problem - she wont be able to wander off.


----------



## mailong (Oct 21, 2009)

i know somebody who's cat is about to have a litter and she has had white ones in the past so there is a chance she will again. the lady normally charges £25-£35 is this too much? and where are you as im in leicester, it might be too far for you to travel. i can let you know as soon as she has the litter if you want


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Supply and demand I'm afraid. The going rate for white moggies is quite high because there are not many of them. Also prices in London are sky high. Also the kitten season is now over. I don't rate your chances very high!

liz


----------



## dh1981 (Oct 22, 2009)

£25-£35 is fine, I can understand charging a small amount for Moggies so you don't get people getting one for the sake of it, I just don't want to spend £100+.

Leicester shouldn't be too far, I'm actually due to be up there on December 5th so if it does all work out hopefully I'd be able to pay a visit to the kittens then.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## mailong (Oct 21, 2009)

will let you know when she has the litter, it should be any time now. i'll keep my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## JOANNEJ1655 (Sep 5, 2009)

Best of luck with your findings! I used to have a white moggy a few years ago. She was so lovely and I really miss her!

Jo xx


----------



## mailong (Oct 21, 2009)

hi, i'm sorry to report that she had her litter on halloween but she only had three kittens and all were black and white. i hope you find your white kitten, lease let us know when you do.


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

I have a litter that's 4 weeks old, not pure white though... predominantly white with splodges on them.... if you're interested let me know... although distance may be a problem x


----------

